# Polish Angel Free Shipping Weekend



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Free shipping this weekend on all purchases over £100 from Polish Angel UK using code *FREEPOST*.

Alan W


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

If I spent £100 with someone I'd expect free shipping as a given.

Do they ever do decent deals? I am keen on trying some of their offerings but the price generally puts me off.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RS3 said:


> Do they ever do decent deals? I am keen on trying some of their offerings but the price generally puts me off.


Ultimate Finish have free shipping when spending over £39.95 and also have 10% Off occasionally (Easter, Bank Holidays etc).

Alan W


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Yeah that doesnt seem to great. Others do free shipping on £25/30.

Shame as i want to try their rapiddwax stuff


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alan W said:


> Ultimate Finish have free shipping when spending over £39.95 and also have 10% Off occasionally (Easter, Bank Holidays etc).
> 
> Alan W


I use code WD10 for 10% off, I have brought a few PA stuff from UF only thing is they don't always have stock & don't supply all the different sizes.


----------

